

Google Custom Search Engines have been broken since Friday - ig1
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/customsearch/thread?tid=1c0253059479f92f&hl=en

======
ig1
Google seems to have made a new release of their javascript code on Friday
evening which has broken all(?) embedded Custom Search Engines.

